# SimpleShare NAS: printer share name



## marty39 (Jul 23, 2008)

I plugged a printer into a USB port on my SimpleShare NAS. Every computer on my home network can use that printer, except for a laptop that runs Windows for Workgroups 3.11. WfW can recognize only 12-character or shorter share names, but the NAS assigned a 14-character share name, and I can't (or don't know how to) change the share name. Is there any way I can get WfW to connect to that printer (other than connecting the printer directly to a real computer on the network)?


----------



## marty39 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I have a solution, but it's klugey. It involves redmon, a "redirection port monitor" that is usually used with Ghostscriipt, installed on a computer that can see the remote printer. In this case, Ghostscript is not needed. Redmon redirects to redrun.exe, which in turn invokes redpr.exe, which sends output to the remote printer. A "printer" is connected to a redirected port created by redmon, and is shared with a share name that has no more than 12 characters, so the laptop running WfW can connect to it.

My original objective was to install the printer so that every computer on the network could use it without depending on some other computer being up and running. This solution does not meet that objective. Does anyone have a better solution?


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

You could look into something like this.

http://www.netgear.com/Products/PrintServers/WiredPrintServers/PS101.aspx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you need an upgrade for that WFWG 3.11 version of Windows! :smile:


----------



## marty39 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm. Two suggestions: buy more hardware, or buy more software.

Buy a Netgear print server? My problem with the SimpleShare print server I already have is that the share name is incompatible with other parts of my network and I can't change it. I didn't find anything that says the Netgear print server won't give me the same problem.

Upgrade the operating system on the laptop? I downgraded the operating system on that little old laptop because Windows 95 strained its capabilities. Upgrading the OS to circumvent one little deficiency would be like using a sledgehammer to crack a nut on a glass dish.

The workaround I have, while not perfect, uses just a little free software, adds no hardware to my tabletop, and doesn't burden my little old laptop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can always connect the printer to any one of the other computers and serve from there, but as you say, there appears to be no way to get WFWG to work the way you really want it to.

Besides, who cracks nuts on a glass dish? :grin:


----------

